# Android tablet install



## carcrazygts2

I looking at the idea of installing a Tablet in my truck for all purposes. I currently have a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 (7.0") that i would like to use but I have some reservations and questions. So i will list them All help is greatly appreciated:

First question I have is will I be able to charge the galaxy thru a powered usb Hub?

Second question is where can i find a line level converter that uses rca's as a input/speaker level out puts?

Third question I have is using a powered usb hub will be able to utilize the rear camera that my truck is equipped with?


----------



## JayinMI

carcrazygts2 said:


> Second question is where can i find a line level converter that uses rca's as a input/speaker level out puts?
> 
> Third question I have is using a powered usb hub will be able to utilize the rear camera that my truck is equipped with?


You mean an amp (that takes low level signal to a speaker level?)...you can find them all over. lol

I have yet to see a tablet that can take an analog video in to work with a backup camera, so chances aren't great.

I was thinking of doing a tablet, but I don't want to give up my CD player, steering wheel controls, satellite radio, and hands free phone use. If I do, I'll probably do a Sony radio with app remote mode...letting me keep everything but the camera, and then getting a replacement rear view mirrow with a small screen in it for the camera. 

Good luck.

Jay


----------



## 69Voltage

Might want to contact this member.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...o-discussion/154776-bluetooth-vs-optical.html


----------



## naiku

JayinMI said:


> I have yet to see a tablet that can take an analog video in to work with a backup camera, so chances aren't great.


I am not sure about other tablets, but there is a way to have this working on a Nexus 7 (has to be the 2012 version). You need an Easycap with a certain chipset, and then there is an app called IIRC Carcam or something along those lines. 



JayinMI said:


> I was thinking of doing a tablet, but I don't want to give up my CD player, steering wheel controls, satellite radio, and hands free phone use.


I use a Nexus 7 in my A4, and the only thing I really lost is the CD player. I have functioning steering wheel controls, satellite radio (either live via tethering to my cell, or downloaded on-demand shows) and hands free phone. The only piece I am not particularly happy with is that I have to route my calls to a bluetooth speakerphone, and not through the car's speakers. Outside of that though, the tablet handles making/receiving calls.


----------



## quickaudi07

how about this 
Behringer U-CONTROL UCA202 USB-Audio Interface | GuitarCenter

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...on/149713-i-always-wanted-car-pc-dream-2.html

I have been using that, even though my tablet is Windows 8 64bit, its a plug n play device... it works great, I though I'll share that with you


----------



## carcrazygts2

I appreciate all the pointer in steering me the right way. I recently ran a test. I am pleased to anounce that my current configuration on the test bench will work. I'm using a Rooted/Cyangenmod Android Galaxy tab 2 on 4.2.2. I'm using the 3.5mm output jack for soound. Everything is going to a sound processor before hitting amps. using a 2a powered usb hub, I was able to charge the Tablet while getting video input using a Easy cap. Granted it has a about a 200ms delay it works well enough for me.


----------



## quickaudi07

There is only one problem when you going with 3.5 jack to RCA, the sound quality will be very bad, I did the same thing on mine and i have noticed few things which im going to point them out.

#1, dpending on how you going to install your tablet, you will have to plug in the 3.5 jack at all the time, well when you take the tablet out.
#2, sound quality will drop like crazy, I did the same thing on my tablet, and i noticed huge sound volume up that is coming from the tablet, and also how clear it sounds... 10000% better!
#3, if you plan on using USB, and other things to connect to it, why not try the converter box from usb to optical and other inputs that you could have at the same time, give a try see if it works. I dont have an andriod tablet to test it with, but i'm wondering if its going to work. its a plug n play device... 

#4, even if you don't have optical input on your processor, that little converter will give you richer, louder, cleaner sound going in to your processor...


Its cheep. 29$ you cant beat that.. I will take a video of my setup to show you how i did it, also i have pictures that i did in my thread.. check them out.


----------



## sqshoestring

I bought two tablets for games, one is small was $35 the other is a 7" was $58. They seem to work fairly well, the 7" would be great for a HU. Amazing they work at all for that coin, will have to think about it. I would not take it out unless I was loading it/etc.


----------

